# Can economic growth in Australia continue?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The last few days have seen the Australian government very vocal with regards to the growing skills shortages across the country which is beginning to impact upon the economy. In many ways the government is in a no-win situation because there is a need for immediate skilled labour but a shortage within the Australian domestic [...]

Click to read the full news article: Can economic growth in Australia continue?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

